# Mountain range in Wintry Song of Agony?



## Ormazd (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, all.

I cannot, for the life of me, find the name of the mountain range that Frost Needle is in. Can someone help me out?

Thanks,
O


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't remember naming it.


----------



## Ormazd (Apr 13, 2012)

Ah, well, there you go. At least I know that I'm not simply losing my mighty-research-powers.


----------

